# Caramba



## ferran

Hola,
he escuchado que en Espańa no se dice CARAMBA (como wow). Esto es en mexicano, verdad? Entonces como se dice _caramba!_ en Espańa? 
Gracias


----------



## volky

Solo mi opinión:

Aunque no soy de España, he notado que en ciertas regiones usan mucho la palabra "joder", para expresar ese sentido de WOW, entre muchas cosas.


----------



## Wapochen

Hola,
´
En México hablan español, no mexicano. Aquí también decimos ¡caramba!, ¡chuzo!, ¡chútica!, ¡laca! como una expresión producto de algún sobresalto (susto).

Para tu duda en España, espera algún comentario de alguien del foro.

Saludos,


----------



## irene.acler

volky said:


> Solo mi opinión:
> 
> Aunque no soy de España, he notado que en ciertas regiones usan mucho la palabra "joder", para expresar ese sentido de WOW, entre muchas cosas.


 
De verdad que "joder" se utiliza como sinònimo de "caramba"??

PS: perdonadme el acento, sé que es agudo, pero mi teclado no me deja hacerlos correctos (salvo é).


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, ealtes, pero este forum es "Sólo Español". Creo que no se puede utilizar otros idiomas.
De todas formas, yo también pensaba que "joder" tuviese otro sentido, como la palabra inglesa que has mencionado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues caramba si s eusa en México pero casi nucna se escucha, creo que esto se "popularizo" desde que se tradujo el programa de Los Simpsons y siempre que bart hace algo malo, o lo van a cachar (pillar) en sus movidas, sice 
¡Ay caramba!
Y como la traducción es hecha en México, bueno pues ahí está la respuesta.


----------



## irene.acler

Muy interesante, Miguelillo! Gracias!

Gracias a ti también, Volky. No sabìa que joder tenìa distintas connotaciones segùn el contexto!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España, antes del uso de la interjección ¡joder! (cuyo uso y significado es igual al fuck inglés) y ¡coño!, todo el mundo decía ¡caramba!, ¡cáspita!, ¡corchos!, ¡recontra!, etc. (hoy en día, solo una minoría emplea estas interjecciones).

La RAE dice:


> *joder**.*(Del lat. _futuĕre_).*1.* intr. malson. Practicar el coito. U. t. c. tr.*2.* tr. Molestar, fastidiar. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.*3.* tr. Destrozar, arruinar, echar a perder. U. t. c. prnl.*joder.**1.* interj. U. para expresar enfado, irritación, asombro, etc
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ahora que lo dices Victor me acuerdo de los progarmas de Batman de los 70's

Recaspita batmas, caramba, santos plativolos voladores.

Creo que rean expresiones un poco "bobas"


----------



## Janis Joplin

ferran said:


> Hola,
> he escuchado que en Espańa no se dice CARAMBA (como wow). Esto es en mexicano, verdad? Entonces como se dice _caramba!_ en Espańa?
> Gracias


 
¿Se dirá carajo? Habrá que esperar a que nos saquen de la duda.

No digas esto es "en mexicano" ¡jejé! Acá hablamos Español, muy a nuestro estilo por cierto. Yo creo que quizá quisiste decir que era "un mexicanismo", algo que decimos de acuerdo al modo de hablar que tenemos los mexicanos.


----------



## ferran

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Se dirá carajo? Habrá que esperar a que nos saquen de la duda.
> 
> No digas esto es "en mexicano" ¡jejé! Acá hablamos Español, muy a nuestro estilo por cierto. Yo creo que quizá quisiste decir que era "un mexicanismo", algo que decimos de acuerdo al modo de hablar que tenemos los mexicanos.



si'. tienes razon. claro que se que en Mexico se habla espańol!


----------



## mirx

Hola Ferrán.

Pues ya somos tu, Bush y yo los que decimos que en México se habla mexicano, por supuesto que sí.

Asi como en Argentina hablan argentino, en Valencia valenciano, en Cantabria cantabro, en Andalucia andaluz, etc.

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta.

En España dicen "coño" en lugar de caramba, que por cierto Miguelillo no creo que tenga mucho que ver con Bart Simpson, mi mamá usa esa expresión todo el tiempo. ¡Caramba con ustedes! ¿Pero que no entienden? jejeje. Y en general, !caramba! pero si caramba se usa mucho en mi parte de este mundo. Quizá sean difernecias regionales.


----------



## megane_wang

Eso de que en España no se utiliza "Caramba"... dependerá de la zona, porque yo lo he oído y utilizado bastante.

También se utiliza "caray", "carajo", "carape", "coño", "córcholis", "joder", "jolines", "recorcho", "retroncho", "porras", "ostia"... al final me van a censurar el mensaje... 

Eso sí. El "caramba", normalmente se utiliza como parte de una frase del estilo "Caramba con Pepito, sí que lo tenía escondido....". Y todas las demás en lugar del "wow" (expresivos que somos....).


----------



## jazyk

Siempre he tenido la impresión de que caramba se usaba en toda Latinoamérica. Incluso en Brasil se usa caramba.


----------



## ruru2006

Caramba lo usaba mi abuelita en la Republica Dominicana - a veces !Ay Caramba!

Tambien es usado en Puerto Rico y Cuba


----------



## Beatriz de Alcudiel

Yo también he oído y utilizado la expresión "caramba", pero es cierto que hay otras más frecuentes como las que megane wang dice, o también "¡anda!" o "¡vaya!".


----------



## heidita

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Bea, que las palabritas "vaya" y "anda ya" no son mal sonantes y dicen lo mismo. Claro no sé si en vuestro país _caramba_ suena _mal._
A mi joya le ha ocurrido: cáspita, caray, vaya por Dios, caracoles,

Lo mejor: 

*" o, cielos, qué horror"*


----------



## ferran

Gracias a todos. 
Una vez en la pelicula _El apartamento espańol _he escuchado a un Ingles decir Caramba! Y una chica le dijo: Aqui' en Espańa no decimos Caramba!
Por eso hice la pregunta...


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo estoy con Megane y Beatriz, "caramba" se usa y se entiende. Es cierto que es más normal en personas de cierta edad y-o que no suelen decir tacos, pero me extraña que un español se extrañe.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

No es que no se diga en España, es que es una de esas palabras que se usan para evitar decir otras palabras malsonantes, y entre amigos se suelen preferir estas últimas; si usas "caramba", "diantre", "cáspita", "caracoles", "córcholis"... probablemente se reirán de ti por cursi, pero en contextos algo más formales son las interjecciones más adecuadas.


----------



## Uly

En el caribe se usa ¡coñóóóó!
Ejemplo: Coñóó, qué cosa más rica!

A veces leyendo los foros me parece que el hispano pierde el sentido del humor y el sentido común cuando entra aquí. ¿Qué les importa que digan "en mexicano, en argentino, en cubano" etcétera?  ¿A caso no sabían a lo que se refería Ferran en su pregunta cuando puso "en mexicano"?  Yo, como cubano, reconozco que no todo el mundo habla como nosotros los cubanos, y por tanto no me importa tres carajos, ni carambas, ni coños que se refieran a mi habla como "cubano"!


----------



## ismael37

Uly said:


> En el caribe se usa ¡coñóóóó!
> Ejemplo: Coñóó, qué cosa más rica!
> 
> A veces leyendo los foros me parece que el hispano pierde el sentido del humor y el sentido común cuando entra aquí. ¿Qué les importa que digan "en mexicano, en argentino, en cubano" etcétera?  ¿A caso no sabían a lo que se refería Ferran en su pregunta cuando puso "en mexicano"?  Yo, como cubano, reconozco que no todo el mundo habla como nosotros los cubanos, y por tanto no me importa tres carajos, ni carambas, ni coños que se refieran a mi habla como "cubano"!



En Puerto Rico dicen "anda pal carajo" o "mira pa' alla".


----------



## Uly

en CUBANO también, tanto como "pa' su madre!"


----------



## irene.acler

"Anda pal carajo" o "mira pa' alla" son por lo tanto sinònimas de "caramba" y de las otras expresiones que han sido mencionadas?


----------



## Etorne Samanes

Yo sigo que no se dice mucho o casi nada..es una palabra q suena un poco cursi, como decir "recorcholis", la gente dice joder, ostias o ala!. Y si no quieres ser malsonante dices vaya!! pero caramba  NO!!


----------



## ismael37

irene.acler said:


> "Anda pal carajo" o "mira pa' alla" son por lo tanto sinònimas de "caramba" y de las otras expresiones que han sido mencionadas?



Son expresiones muy poco "finas". Son coloquiales y se usan para expresar sorpresa.

"caramba" no se usa mucho coloquialmente en Espana, pero se puede oir en casos asi:

(un politico en una entrevista) "estoy de acuerdo en que la inmigracion se ha convertido en un problema. Pero, caramba, intentar regularizar a todos los inmigrantes me parece excesivo."

pero estoy seguro de que si no hubiera mcrofonos grabando habria dicho algo diferente.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias ismael! Me encanta conocer esas expresiones, porque pertenecen al àmbito coloquial y son las que la gente efectivamente utiliza!


----------



## ferran

irene.acler said:


> Vale, muchas gracias ismael! Me encanta conocer esas expresiones, porque pertenecen al àmbito coloquial y son las que la gente efectivamente utiliza!


Estoy de acuerdo con Irene!


----------



## yacidestrada

Bueno pues en colombia se usa mucho el caramba antes de los simpsons


Mi comentario va mas a joder y fuck

en colombia si alguien te jode es porque te molesta, te incordia o te fastida, mientras que si alguine te "fuckea" es orque te esta culiando, es ecir te esta foolando o te esta cogiendo o penetrando, o aun mas colombiano, te esta "tirando"

sueltenme comentarios pues


----------



## képi

Cual es tu pregunta? No comprendi que preguntabas?


----------



## yacidestrada

Hola, bueno la pregunta, si hay alguna atiende mas a que quiero saber como se usan esas palabras en otros paises


----------



## képi

Fuck se usa, en Mexico, cuando se quiere decir "Maldicion" pero es algo muy grave, por ejemplo, cuando chocas con otro carro.

Joder se usa cuando alguien te esta molestando, como un amigo que te hace carrilla, por ejemplo.


Caramba solo se usa por gente de la tercera edad. Si un jovan la usa, se le consideraria "naco"


----------



## Uly

Le doy a Etorne toda la razón. Caramba es una expresión bastante cursi que se usa en un contexto o situación que excluye la posibilidad de decir  algo más fuerte.  Es una voz que se conoce por todo el mundo americano, tanto como el oquéy [OK], gracias al pueblo norteamericano y Bart Simpson.  Pero si yo, por ejemplo, oiría a mi madre decir "caramba" en una conversación telefónica, nunca la dejaría tranquila de lo cursi que parecería.  Queda al nivel del "darn" en inglés, para evitar decir "damn".


----------



## Shuki24

Hola,

   Acá en el Río de la Plata se usa antes que nada "coger". Después tenés "garchar" (que también es mala palabra, y pienso que es un poco anticuada), seguida por "voltear" y "revolcarse", que no tienen tanto poder ofensivo, pero igual están mal vistas. "Caramba" no tiene una acepción sexual en esta región.

Saludos,

    Shuki


----------



## Janis Joplin

képi said:


> Fuck se usa, en Mexico, cuando se quiere decir "Maldicion" pero es algo muy grave, por ejemplo, cuando chocas con otro carro.
> 
> Joder se usa cuando alguien te esta molestando, como un amigo que te hace carrilla, por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> Caramba solo se usa por gente de la tercera edad. Si un jovan la usa, se le consideraria "naco"


 
képi, al ver to comentario me da la impresión de que hablas de un Mëxico desconocido, te sugiero que seas más específico acerca de a que parte de México te refieres.

¡Caramba! Donde yo vivo, yo no diría que se usa fuck, aunque entendemos que significa, ya que hablamos español y tenemos el mexicanísimo chingar. El caramba no es exclusivo de las personas mayores de 65 años y para terminar no encuentro una sola razón por la cual un joven que diga caramba es considerado naco, teniendo en consideración lo que es naco, por supuesto.


----------



## képi

Me referia a Morelia, Michoacan.

*Lo que si quiero decir es que de todos modos,aparte de Caramba, no deberias usar estas palabras.
*


----------



## Brenduchis

képi said:


> Fuck se usa, en Mexico, cuando se quiere decir "Maldicion" pero es algo muy grave, por ejemplo, cuando chocas con otro carro.
> 
> Joder se usa cuando alguien te esta molestando, como un amigo que te hace carrilla, por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> Caramba solo se usa por gente de la tercera edad. Si un jovan la usa, se le consideraria "naco"


 

o___Ó?? ¿Caramba lo usan los nacos? En michoacán hay diferentes nacos que en el DF entonces jajaja. Caramba la utiliza cualquier persona, y no tienen algún bando , y sí creo que lo utilice la gente mayor porque si un chavo de ahora dice caramba se le considera muy sano en su vocabulario, tipo:

Equistipo: ¡Caramba!
Alguiencool: o_Ô..... hmm... ñoño jajaja

Es más común que digas ¡Chingao!, o ¡Maldita sea! en vez de Caramba. Sólo si el vocabulario de groserias es más extenso que el propio del idioma já.

Sobre fuck y joder. 
Joder --- se utiliza de la misma manera que en cualquier otro lugar hispanohablante, peeero.... nuestro verbo *chingar* (como ya mencionaron) expresa mayor fuerza. Digamos que es lo mismo que joder, pero chingar se oye más fuerte yey 

Fuck --- a menos que la persona tenga problemas con el idioma y prefiera utilizar el spanglish........ pues ya lo explicaron arriba, se usa como maldición, pero difiero en que sea para algo fuerte, porque por ejemplo yo lo uso (aunque utilizo más _diablos_, _shit_, _keibron_ que vendría a ser cabrón pero _ingleseado_ pff) cuando me pego o se me cae algo. Tipo que se te cae el vaso de agua y tú: fucccck! O cuando te pegas con la mesita de la estancia en el dedo chiquito del pie y entonces gritas fuuuuuck! o cualquier otra maldición que se te salga en el momento.... pero eso no es algo fuerte ¿o sí? o_ó


----------



## Skyhook

En España (obviamente no se usa Fuck) la palabra Joder sirve para todo.
Puedes hablar de JODER cuando te refieres a hacer el amor ("follar") o también cuando te refieres a putear/fastidiar/molestar...

Y aunque algunos usan "Caramba", la expresión más normal en lugar de ésta es también JODER.


----------



## Brenduchis

Opino como Uly, lo mismo pasa con heck y arse, pero bueno...

Yo sé que en Michoacán, Mex dicen _jode _(pero sin la r) cuando algo los impacta también. O bueno, no específicamente EN Michoacán, pero como la mitad de mis familiares son michoacanos y lo dicen pues... lo asumo. 

Por ejemplo llego con mi tía y le digo:
Yo: Oye tía, ¿que tienes cucarachas en la cocina?
Tía: Joooode!!

Como diciéndome.. _¡¿quién te dijo?!,_ o _¡qué te pasa, claro que no!_
Y aparte alargando y acentuando la *o*.
Jajaja... y ya que dicen que _Joder_ es algo por el estilo en España... ¿vendrá de allá o es puro regionalismo mexicano?


----------



## Fernando

Desgraciadamente, "joder" lo habéis aprendido de nosotros.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> , que por cierto Miguelillo no creo que tenga mucho que ver con Bart Simpson,.


`
Bueno como dije, sólo creo que se popularizó la palabra más.


----------



## mirx

Fernando said:


> Desgraciadamente, "joder" lo habéis aprendido de nosotros.


 

Yo diría que lo aprendimos de los gringos, pero de otra manera...

aunque caramba no suena cursi en México, si se puede sustituir (y normalmente se hace) por un "Haa Chingaou"


----------



## Jellby

Skyhook said:


> Y aunque algunos usan "Caramba", la expresión más normal en lugar de ésta es también JODER.



También se usan "coño" (grosera) y "vaya" (sin problemas).


----------



## Wintercrossing

Jellby said:


> También se usan "coño" (grosera) y "vaya" (sin problemas).



Ademas el joder a veces no va solo, sino que a continuacion le siguen otros juramentos, como en el norte de España, donde las groserías que describo abajo, son palabras de "toda la vida" o del día a día.

*Joder, Me cago en la p... leche*, cuando se te calienta cualquier cosa demasiado y no te has dado cuenta que se desbordaba.

*Joder, Hijo de la gran p...", para saludarse entre amigos, y tabien para insultar.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aca se utiliza mucho la expresión (grosera) "Verga", como decir Caramba, y coloquial pero no gresera sería "Conchale" ó  "vaaaale", pero en realidad hay muchas expresiones que son muy particulares de cada región, y tambien pienso que caramba esta siendo cada vez menos utilizado.
Con respecto a Joder u Fuck.
Joder se utiliza muchisimo , para, echar broma (jodedera,jodiendo), desearle mal a alguien (jodete), como sinonimo de molestar (ese muchacho jode mucho), y me imagino que se me escapan muchas mas.
y Fuck lo utilizan mucho los jovenes... creo que para exactamente lo mismo que joder y tiene mas connotación sexual.
Saludos


----------



## Alea

Acá en Perú, además de caramba diríamos también en un contexto más informal "carajo".


----------



## Alea

yacidestrada said:


> Bueno pues en colombia se usa mucho el caramba antes de los simpsons
> 
> 
> Mi comentario va mas a joder y fuck
> 
> en colombia si alguien te jode es porque te molesta, te incordia o te fastida, mientras que si alguine te "fuckea" es orque te esta culiando, es ecir te esta foolando o te esta cogiendo o penetrando, o aun mas colombiano, te esta "tirando"
> 
> sueltenme comentarios pues


 
Acá en Perú joder también se usa como en Colombia para alguien que te molesta. Fuckeando no se usa acá, se usa más "tirando".

Saludos,

Margarita.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela se utiliza mucho, incluso hay una canción llamada así de Otilio Galíndez.

"Caramba mi amor caramba
lo bello que hubiera sido
si tanto como te quise
asi me hubieras querido,
caramba mi amor caramba
pasar este invierno triste
mirando caer la lluvia
que tantas cosas me dice".

Caramba mi amor caramba...

Saludos.-


----------



## Corsicum

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> En Venezuela se utiliza mucho, incluso hay una canción llamada así de Otilio Galíndez.
> 
> "Caramba mi amor caramba
> lo bello que hubiera sido
> si tanto como te quise
> asi me hubieras querido,
> caramba mi amor caramba
> pasar este invierno triste
> mirando caer la lluvia
> que tantas cosas me dice".
> 
> Caramba mi amor caramba...
> 
> Saludos.-


Venezuela, *caramba*, por supuesto que sí ! 
Antes de 1900, mi bisabuela en Venezuela, ella siempre dice c*aramba*.
Acerca de 1950 en Córcega, ella siempre dice c*aramba*
Dado que la palabra es siempre dice. 
Lamentablemente, no hablo Español.
*Caramba ....caramba, caramba !!!!*

_Ps : La palabra « Caramba » está en el diccionario francés_


----------



## Hugo CB

En Cuba al igual que en España usamos Caramba pero no tan frecuente, también empleamos "coño", "vaya", "le ronca" y otras mas que ya se handicho en esta confusión. En la mayoria de los casos es una expresión de asombro pero creo que se está perdiendo por el uso de palabras que provienen de otras culturas y se la hemos dejado solo a nuestros abuelitos.


----------



## Hugo CB

Escribí confusión cuando realmente lo que qyuise escribir es discusión, Disculpen


----------



## Janis Joplin

ROSANGELUS said:


> Aca se utiliza mucho la expresión (grosera) "Verga", como decir Caramba,


 
Tuve oportunidad de estar en Honduras y me tocó escuchar esa expresión prácticamente sin ton ni son, acá en México no cualquiera la usa sin escucharse extremadamente vulgar pero me dio la impresión de que en Honduras, o al menos con la gente con la que platiqué, no es tan grosera.
¿Alguien sabe si estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Si te refieres a "caramba", no es para nada vulgar...en cambio la que si es vulgar es "verga".(y hay personas que la usan en el sentido de caramba).

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## gato radioso

Caramba simplemente ha quedado obsoleto en España al menos.
El registro coloquial es el que más rápido evoluciona.
Nadie dice espontáneamente "Caspita!" hoy en día.


----------



## lagartija68

Pero ¿cómo? ¿y la canción de los Marismeños con Paco de Lucía? Cierto que tiene más de medio siglo, ya.


> _Caramba, carambita, carambiruri
> Caramba, carambita, carambirura
> Cariño de verano no me gusta a mi
> Cariño de verano no es ni fu ni fa_


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí no se usa mucho pero cuando alguien lo dice, regularmente es con enojo: ¡carambas contigo!


----------



## Penyafort

Si recuerdo bien el momento de la película al que se refería el mensaje original del tema, la persona se refería a que no era algo que se diga habitualmente en España, y menos aún de la manera que lo suelen hacer los extranjeros, con entonación a la mexicana, del tipo _ándale _o _arriba arriba_. 

Pero en realidad caramba sí se sigue oyendo esporádicamente en algunos contextos en España, como algunos foreros han citado ya, en oraciones del tipo "Caramba con Manolo, qué callado se lo tenía" o similares. Lo que no se oye son cosas del tipo "ay caramba", que sí suenan como de allende los mares.


----------

